# suche Media Player der kopiergeschütze(AACS)Blu-ray Filme am PC abspielen kann



## Brexzidian7794 (27. Januar 2018)

*suche Media Player der kopiergeschütze(AACS)Blu-ray Filme am PC abspielen kann*

Servus erstmal an alle,hoff ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich gelandet.Wenn nicht bitte ich um Korrektur. So hab jetzt ein richtig nerviges problem mit 2 Blu-ray Filmen die ich geschenkt bekommen habe(neue).Egal welchen Media Player ich versucht habe,obwohl bei einigen Software groß beworben wird das sie auch Blu-ray abspielen können.Ist nicht,alle haben es verweigert oder angedeutet das Sie es käuflich erwerben müßen.Ich komme mir richtig auf gut deutsch verarscht vor(sorry diese Umgangssprache).Standardmäßig nutze ich VLC Player,aber VLC kann von Zuhause nicht mit Blu-ray mit aacs umgehen,es sei den man fügt diese 2Datein hinzu.Was ich auch schon ausprobiert habe und trotzdem nicht lief.Ich habe auch alternativ Player versucht wie z.B.Leawo Blu-ray Player,Media Player Classic,5K Player und einige weitere.Was mich jetzt interessiert, mit welchem Media Player was nichts kostet kann das sehen?Ich weiss ich habe vor einigen Jahren einige ältere Blu-ray geschaut und damals war es nicht so.Wurde der Kopierschutz aktualisiert?Mein PC System ist mit Win7 64Bit mit SP1,GPU Nvidia 1080GTX,LG BD-RE BH10LS38 Brennerlaufwerk.Habe sogar heute die aktuellste Nero Platinium 2018 etwas günstiger erworben,selbst der verweigert das abspielen.Ich komme mir schon vor das die Filmindustrie einen aufzwingt ihre Filme zu Rippen,obwohl jeder einen Anrecht auf eine Sicherungskopie hat.Was kann ich noch machen?Zur Zeit habe ich noch keinen Internetzugang,ich hoffe im nächsten Monat wird so weit sein.Danke für eure Vorschläge,alles wurde per Smartphone gesendet.

grüße Brex


----------



## BloodyAngel (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: suche Media Player der kopiergeschütze(AACS)Blu-ray Filme am PC abspielen kann*

Versuch mal deine Original BL-Filme hiermit abzuspielen. Ist eine 30 Tage Testversion die dich erstmal nichts kostet. Und in 30 Tagen kann man die 2 Filme ja x mal schauen bis sie einem zu den Ohren wieder raus kommen 

Ich habe es jedenfalls noch nie erlebt dass Power-DVD einen originalen BL Film nicht abspielen würde. Versuch ist es also wert. 

PowerDVD 17 Demoversion downloaden | CyberLink


----------



## Scientist (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: suche Media Player der kopiergeschütze(AACS)Blu-ray Filme am PC abspielen kann*

BDs auf dem PC abzuspielen war von Anfang ein graus.
Selbst bei dedizierten Playern ging, wenn man Pech hatte, ohne ein Update nach einem Jahr nichts mehr.
Mir sind neben Laewo, den VLC "hack" und Kodi keine weiteren bekannt.
Wobei ich VLC selbst auch nicht zum Laufen bekommen habe und mit Laewo/Kodi lief das Ganze auch nicht wirklich rund (Menues gingen nicht, Abstuerze mitten in der Wiedergabe).
Meine Erfahrungen sind aber auch schon wieder 1,5 y alt.
Das Einzige, was bei mir frustfrei funktioniert, ist MakeMKV; mit dem VLC soll man auch direkt von der BD streamen koennen.
Damit habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrung.
Vor kurzem habe ich dazu auch einen Kommentar gelesen, in dem jemand meinte, 
die Kombi aus MakeMKV und VLC 3 wuerde sehr gut laufen (inkl. Menues).

PS: Vielleicht solltest du das Schreiben von laengeren Texten mit dem Smartphone lieber sein lassen. 
Zumindest ist es ziemlich anstrengen diese wall of text zu lesen ...


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (27. Januar 2018)

PowerDVD kann ich mal versuchen,habs noch nicht getestet auch wenn nur eine Testversion ist.

Richtig wollte eigentlich keine langen Texte hier rein schreiben,was auch wirklich ein Krampf ist mit dem Smartphone zu Texten.Und das lesen wird auch nicht leichter dadurch.Sorry dafür.

MakeMKV sagt mir erstmal nichts,aber ich werde es mir mal anschauen was das ist.Merci dafür, falls noch andere Vorschläge haben sollten,immer her damit.

grüße Brex


----------

